# ud vapers bag



## incredible_hullk (5/11/16)

hi sir vape

came across the backpack below and this is exactly what i need for work

are you getting the black one in as this would look more corporate than the camo

thx for the awesome stuff...


----------



## incredible_hullk (6/11/16)

forgot to tag @Sir Vape


----------

